# ON1 Photo RAW 2017.5



## Ron Evers (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone here have experience with this picture processor & if so I would love your opinion of it.


----------



## skraller (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm in a flickr group and got the same response. I'm assuming not many people has made the switch. The catalog integration with the computers hard drive looks nice, but I haven't looked into it much further than that.


----------

